

LA Hacker News Live Stream - andrewvc
http://www.vokle.com/series/7510-los-angeles-hacker-news

======
lowglow
I can't seem to make out anything on the screen. The audio isn't bad, just the
video. I'm not sure if every presentation is like this, but the quality makes
it difficult to follow along. Good luck and I hope to see improvements in the
future. :)

~~~
slay2k
Working okay for me, post a screenshot ?

------
dfischer
Vokle is cool. I want to go to the meetup but I have to attend to the gym or
else...

Next time!

------
avstraliitski
Anyone want to meet sooner? I'm recently freed of employment and trying to
figure out what the tech scene's like around here (other than linked to 'the
industry'...)

May is ages, I might throw the towel in and go travel India or move to SF or
something before then :) Would prefer to stay though! Looking out over San
Fernando valley now .. listening to lovely music, typing on new laptop and
preparing to go and celebrate the traditional long weekend holiday that
commemorates my nations' deaths in Turkey during the war...

 _sigh_

May as well have a party! Hell, have it at my place!

